# Bricked Touchpad 16Gb



## mebrew (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a total Newb. I have just attemted to load CM9 onto my TP. I got to the CM Menu but the TP would not boot into CM. It would boot into WebOs. So I thought I would boot into WebOs recovery. Why? - I have no idea. When I did this the screen locked with the USB icon in the middle of the screen. I tried to connect to my Mac to run WebOs Doctor but the touch does not appear as a disk. I am at a loss as what to do. Can anyone give me any suggestions??

thanks


----------



## shade1337 (Jan 6, 2012)

are u stuck at the usb icon or somewhere else?


----------



## mebrew (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello,

the TP has frozen with just the large USB icon in the middle of the screen, with nothing else on the screen.


----------



## DeathGrind (Jun 30, 2011)

I could be wrong. Sounds like you need to run the WebOS doctor.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

mebrew said:


> Hello,
> 
> the TP has frozen with just the large USB icon in the middle of the screen, with nothing else on the screen.


Press home and power button for 30 seconds and it should reboot.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## mebrew (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for that. The TP is now live!!! I still have the problem though that at the Moboot screen it will boot into WebOs but when I select Cyanogenmod it just shows the loading screen the recycles to the moboot screen again. Any ideas for that anyone?


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

can you boot into clockwork recocery?


----------



## mebrew (Feb 5, 2012)

yes it will boot into CW recovery, WebOs but keep cycling around when CM9 is selected.


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

First I would try to clear cache and dalvik cache and see if it boots into CM9. If not, I would acmeuninstall an reinstall CM9 from scratch.


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

worm9111 said:


> First I would try to clear cache and dalvik cache and see if it boots into CM9. If not, I would acmeuninstall an reinstall CM9 from scratch.


I had the same problem as the OP after trying any upgrades from CM7 to CM9. I hade to do exactly what you suggested. Acmeuninstall and start over. Because I'm extra worried all the time, I did Acmeuninstall then WebOS Doctor and started fresh, but I think just the android stuff would have done it.


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2011)

T
ry reflash through ClockworkMod wipe cache's


----------



## mebrew (Feb 5, 2012)

I have cleared the two caches but still no success. I cannot find any info. on how to uninstall ACME using mac. Any suggestions as to where I can get that detail.


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

*ACMEUninstaller* can be found at http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha35cyanogenmod-touchpad/. Instructions how to use can also be found on that page. Basically it's "$ novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller".


----------



## mebrew (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks to all helpers. I have now got CM9 working!!


----------

